# CERF Testing Pups



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Thought I would share an interesting conversation I had today while at the canine ophthalmologist today. We got to talking after the examination portion was finished and spoke of Havanese in particular, a breed he also loves. He was relating a tale of a Canadian breeder selling a breeding destined puppy to Germany that upon arrival the new owner had the pup examined and it failed miserably with huge eye issues. This prompted further discussion, I asked why the heck a seller would not have had the eyes checked before they sent the pup and why the buyer wouldn't have insisted before having the pup shipped. He said things like this in all sorts of breeds with known possible eye problems within the breed and sometimes breeds that don't have known eye problems occur once in a while unfortunately. 

I don't think I know of any breeder, no matter what breed, that has their pups eyes checked (some probably do) before they place them but I think it's an outstanding idea especially for breeding prospects but wouldn't hurt for pet quality either. Most breeders give a minimal health guarantee of two years but cataracts and other sight problems can appear at any age starting at puppy hood and continuing as they age. Maybe one more thing to expect from a breeder before one commits to a puppy.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So very sorry for the owner of the new pup. I know after all the research I did, the health questions pertaining to Havanese was my first line of questioning. My breeder is so good that she said I can put anything I want on the contract extra that Im worried about and she gives a 3 year guarantee


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Alot of things can show up negatively in a Havanese puppy that are gone by the time they are a year old. These are not inheritable. Not knowing this, when I took a bunch of dogs in a number of years ago (not knowing this as you do have the Collie and sheltie checked when puppies), something did come up. The opthomologist told me it would be gone by a year, marked her as normal (and the "thing" checked) and when she was a year old and ever after has had normal eye checks. Wish I'd made a copy of the initial check before mailing to cerf, but didn't


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We only use an optha vet at NC State Vet school who has been head of the department for decades. He won't even certify one less than a year old. I would only trust someone who has looked in MANY eyes, and watched them develop over years. He told us there is a lot of "junk" in young pups eyes that will settle out by around a year old.

I really don't remember hearing of a Havanese with juvenile cataracts since back in the '90s when we first started doing CERFs.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> *Alot of things can show up negatively in a Havanese puppy that are gone by the time they are a year old. These are not inheritable. * Not knowing this, when I took a bunch of dogs in a number of years ago (not knowing this as you do have the Collie and sheltie checked when puppies), something did come up. *The opthomologist told me it would be gone by a year, marked her as normal (and the "thing" checked) and when she was a year old and ever after has had normal eye checks.* Wish I'd made a copy of the initial check before mailing to cerf, but didn't


Good to know Becky. I haven't been able to get back into this forum for days for some reason. TY for the reply also Tom.


----------

